# Fit-up chart doesn't match



## ironhat (Sep 20, 2003)

Am I dense or what (Ooo, that let's me wide open) but on the fit-up chart I can't find enough digits in the model numbers to match my tractor's model number. They are all 5 digits and mine is 6 - (917.)-253744. I see an older snowblower for sale on e-bay that could fit the old girl.
TIA,
Chiz


----------



## ironhat (Sep 20, 2003)

*Yes, I am... dense!*

Well, I have too many numbers in the number that I recorded. That **might** explain it! Doh, I hate that.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

So, did you get things figured out?


----------



## ironhat (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *So, did you get things figured out?   *


Yes, Chief, I finally did. I was looking at an old blower on e-bay but didn't want to spring if it wasn't made for the machine. I can fabricate and weld but don't have the equipment to do it so that a moot point. Also, I think it's probably a lost cause trying to find the exact model for this old GT-18. I like doing that sort of work (fabricaing) but maybe, if I understood how these things hook up I could have the local weld shop do some brackets. Hmmm, thinking on my feet - er, butt - here. Someone did tell me that I would have to pay attention to what direction the auger was designed to spin and that would have to coincide with the engine's direction of spin. Make sense but I wouldn't have thought of it mmyself. 
Thanks for asking,
Chiz


----------

